# Where do you have your trading account?



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

I have one, but usually have to give multiple instructions before what I want actually happens on the account. Annoying. I requested everything in my open get moved to my TFSA Jan 23rd. Still not done. 

Who has low fees? Where I can do everything myself?


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been with TDW since before they had internet access, when I used Datapac and Micromax. I also use BMO Investorline for a relative of mine. Both have excellent Websites.


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

I've read Questrades site, anyone use them?


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

Questrade is cheaper then BMO.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I use TOS for trading, mainly US


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm bumping my thread cause I saw the same discussion on another thread yesterday. 

I'm leaning towards Questrade, 2nd would be TD cause I already bank online there so it would be easiest just to use them.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

As I mentioned in that other thread, do your google research to see what sorts of problems others have encountered with various brokerages.


----------



## sisco (Oct 18, 2011)

I've seen quite a few recommendations of Qtrade as well. Not as cheap per trade as Questrade, but they offer some other perks such as comission-free ETFs, etc.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I went with TD because I already bank there. It's pretty nice having your brokerage hooked up to your regular online banking. I see my brokerage balances in my Easyweb accounts view and can just click through to TDW by clicking on the links in Easyweb (so no need to remember another access ID and password). Transfers are also very easy and painless.


----------



## baker3232 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been with BMO Investorline for over 17 years, no problems, good execution and low 9.99 trades


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I use Questrade, haven't had any issues


----------



## freshjiive (Jul 26, 2011)

I use TDWH at the moment but am moving over to Questrade
The commissions at TDWH are eating my profits.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I have my TFSA and RRSP with CIBC Investor's Edge. And I have a non-registered margin account with Questrade where I do some swing trading as it is much cheaper than the commission fees CIBC charges. I think if you only do a few trades per year it's probably worth it to just stick with your main bank.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a LIRA account with Questrade and am just finishing the set up of an RRSP account. I do have another RRSP account with my financial instution which I have slowly transferred out of MFs the past few years. I will eventually be putting all of these into my own self directed RRSP account. My TFSA is currently with my bank also but it is just a HIS  (not at the current rate) emergency fund.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Questrade. Never had an issue.

But, I do have one complaint.

The basic QuestraderWEB platform kind of pisses me off. You are limited to viewing I think only 10 stocks at a time, which REALLY pisses me off.

I want to be able to view up to 30 stocks. It's annoying that If I want to see more than 10, I need to replace one with another one. For the most part, it is fine, but some days when I am at home during the week and am trading, it actually gets me heated up and drives me insane.

Of course, if you're willing to pay for a better platform, you can avoid this issue. But I don't want to pay for it.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey KJ, you should get the IQ trading platform beta. You can add unlimited numbers to your watchlist I think. Another bonus is that you only need one login to myQuestrade. Takes a minute to get used to, but it seems like there is less clicking going on and you can customize your interface.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Only concern is that if I use IQ, will I be able to still use QuestraderWEB?

I don't want to lose the ability to make trades on my iPhone. I need QuestraderWEB to do that.

Can you verify for me if you still have access to QuestraderWEB as well as the IQ platform? If you could let me know, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Nope I'm blocked from WEB which is kind of lame. Didn't know you couldn't use IQ on your phone.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, see, that's no good at all. I don't want to lose that ability to make trades on the go.

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm in the same boat with Questrade platforms but it's still my best option for the reg accounts. IB blows it away for my non-reg though. I use IB on my phone and then I just log into webtrader to make any limit orders. No real issues with Questrade, but I wish a big bank would get with the times.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm with BMO Investorline. Very happy. 9.95 trades. USD RRSP.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

I just opened a margin account, RRSP and TFSA with Questrade but havent started trading yet. I must have called them a million times during the application and the customer reps were always helpful and friendly. But we will see what happens once I get started.....


----------



## k66 (Feb 11, 2012)

I use Questrade and have RRSP, LIRA, TFSA, and RESP with them. They are very easy and cost-effective. Customer assistance is always top-notch. I use email to contact service rep for less urgent questions and "chat" for more urgent. Like I say, never had a complaint about price, service, or assistance. And what's not to like about the price!


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Last time I logged onto myquestrade they had a survey about how I trade. Do I trade from work, mobile device? etc. This would suggest that they are aware of the need for the ability to be able to trade from Iphone etc. I think they will add this in the near future. Since I joined Questrade, they have made many improvements including platforms, customer service etc. As their business grows they will be the place to be. Currently if your account doesn't meet the reduced fee thresholds offered by other brokers it is the place to be to save on fees. Also, if you do high volume trading the fees are probably less for small accounts than others. I am a content Questrade customer as the issues I have had with them have always been fixed, with compensation, however it may take a bit of time to get the result. I have also been given the brush off by the bigger brokerages since I did not have a huge amount of $$$ and high number of trades for them to pay attention to me.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

^ I actually sent them a "Give us your feedback" form.

My only feedback was they needed a freaking iPhone application.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

KaeJS: Sorry to say that I "voted" for the exact opposite. I dont want to risk my commissions to go up just to have a fancy app. Personally, I would not feel comfortable making thousands of $ decisions while sitting in the cab or at my pub. And if I was a day trader, I wouldnt leave my desk either. So what's the deal with on-the-go trading? Im really curious!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I doubt it would raise the fees. They need to make an app to stay competitive and retain clients, or else I'll just leave when the next broker with cheap commissions comes out and HAS an app.

They need it to make me happy. Customer Retention.

Also, I feel 100% comfortable trading from my phone. I do it all the time, but it's a real PITA to log into QuestraderWEB and make trades on the iPhone.

I still work a full time job, so I want to be able to trade on the go. I check the market easily 5 times or more each day, even when I'm working.

It's very rare that I don't check the market at least every 2 hours.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Kalergie said:


> KaeJS: Sorry to say that I "voted" for the exact opposite. I dont want to risk my commissions to go up just to have a fancy app. Personally, I would not feel comfortable making thousands of $ decisions while sitting in the cab or at my pub. And if I was a day trader, I wouldnt leave my desk either. So what's the deal with on-the-go trading? Im really curious!


Why are Canadians so old school? Americans are already trading on mobiles. It's no different than trading on a laptop... at all. Https is https is https.... when you log on from a new device you have to answer extra security questions (and ideally a physical device like Europe/USA) The deal with on the go trading is that not everyone likes to or has such a boring job be tied to their desk all day, or miss opportunities when they hear some news. I've made great trades in waiting rooms etc when I would have wasted time reading magazines, heck I've made great trades while I was doing other things. Making an app is small change and shouldn't raise fees, it would only raise customers and frequency of trades.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

mode3sour said:


> heck I've made great trades while I was doing other things.



Elaborate please


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you sure you want him to elaborate?

Maybe he couldn't decide to go short or long, and he just went... schlong?


----------



## dcaron (Jul 23, 2009)

Been thinking about switching my wife's and my RSP and LIRA accounts to TDWH or BMOIL. 

Our intention is to transfer all of our registered funds in-kind.

Looking for FI+Brokerage which offers rebates to both members of the household, with assets >100K. I liek like the low MER's on the e-series Funds, which is a perfect product for my wife until she accumulates larger portfolio.

Looking for lowest commish, waived yearly admin fees, and waived transfer fees applicable to household (wife has tiny portfolio), US$ Account, Real time Quotes, and ideally would like brokerage to be part of a big Bank.

Hoping of having brokerage account at the same FI where we do our common banking activities.
Not impressed with CIBC Investor's Edge interface, but I hear enhancements are coming.

Our main FI for daily transactions, mortgage, PLOC, HELOC, credit cards, is National Bank, which I like due to zero fees. My second major FI is CIBC, with free chequing, and free INTERAC transfers. 

National Bank Direct Brokerage does NOT offer: US$ Account, Real time Quotes, nor reduced fees for household.

So far, seems BMO IL, or RBC DI cover most of my needs.


----------

